#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-26
<kamusin> buenas
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<arvaro>  hola hola holaaaaaa
<pedro_> hola hola
<kamusin> wenas
<pedro_> hola kamusin , hoy TWD!!
<kamusin> ya lo bajo
<kamusin> baje
<kamusin> va a quedar la patá
<pedro_> se viene se viene!
<pedro_> kamusin: como el reverendo el restaurant
<kamusin> huahua uta yo igual copere la semana pasada
<kamusin> malisimo
<pedro_> que wea mas mala
<pedro_> igual frente a atakama es piola, pero el won siempre hace lo mismo...
<kamusin> al lado del atakama
<kamusin> hay un local cubano
<kamusin>  no he ido nunca
<pedro_> como el colombiano?
<kamusin> haha no he ido al colombiano
 * kamusin ve ropa tendida en el canal
<kamusin> que no nos escuche SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> kamusin, :S
<SergioMeneses> eso es racismo
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> pedro_, \o
<sortega> hola a todos
<pedro_> hola SergioMeneses
<kamusin> SergioMeneses, no... solo fue una mala experiencia de pedro_
<kamusin> :P
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> veo
<pedro_> SergioMeneses: tus paisanos dejan muy mal a tu pais
<SergioMeneses> pedro_, y eso? que paso?
<pedro_> SergioMeneses: un restaurant, la comida es super mala
<pedro_> de hecho no es ni comida Colombiana
<pedro_> es cualquier cosa!
<SergioMeneses> pedro_, :O
<SergioMeneses> carne de burro
<kamusin> un restaurant que tenemos cerca por aca del trabajo
<SergioMeneses> kamusin, y pedro_ trabajan juntos?
<kamusin> SergioMeneses, nuestros HQ estan cerca...
<SergioMeneses> veo
<kamusin> SergioMeneses, el sábado parto a tus tierras
<SergioMeneses> kamusin, en serio?
<SergioMeneses> y eso?
<SergioMeneses> cuente
<kamusin> al SecZone
<kamusin> :)
<SergioMeneses> kamusin, y que es eso?
<SergioMeneses> en que ciudad?
<kamusin> Santiago de Cali, andá si hasta ubuntu-co ha sorteado entradas :o
<SergioMeneses> kamusin, soy poco social media
<SergioMeneses> ya no soy administrador
<kamusin> ahh por eso!
<kamusin> SergioMeneses, http://www.securityzone.co/
<SergioMeneses> kamusin, alla hay miembros de la comunidad deberias encontrarte con ellos
<SergioMeneses> y que te den un tour o algo asi
<kamusin> cuando esté por alla me conectare al irc de ubuntu-co
<SergioMeneses> kamusin, mejor q escribas a la lista con tiempo
<SergioMeneses> en colombia poco usan el irc
<SergioMeneses> :S
<kamusin> :0
<zeus> arvaro: estas de cumple el sabado!!!!!!!!!!
<SergioMeneses> fiesta?
<SergioMeneses> kamusin, pedro_ zeus fiesta en el restaurant colombiano?
<arvaro> zeus sip
<arvaro> SergioMeneses puras malas experiencias en el restaurant colombiano!
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> todos como q han ido al mismo
<arvaro> yep
<arvaro> pero la casa en el aire, bar colombiano, es super bueno
<SergioMeneses> arvaro, con ese nombre por supuesto
<arvaro> jajaja
<zeus> arvaro: el cristian esta de cumple el mismo dia que tu? XD
<arvaro> zeus no yo antes
<arvaro> yo naci a las 23:59 cristian al otro dia a las ==:01
<arvaro> 00:01
<zeus> arvaro: hahahahhahaha ctm! XD
<sortega> xD
<SergioMeneses> bueno señores me voy
<SergioMeneses> nos hablamos en la nocjhe
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-27
<c3959> hola buenas!
<caravena> Es rápido 13.04
<sortega> hola a todos
<kamusin> buenas
<danielgc> wena wena kamusin
<caravena> Hola
<kamusin> hey danielgc que tal todo bajo la estrella del norte?
<danielgc> kamusin aca cagao de calor pero todo bien gracias y como esta la cosa por esos lados?
<kamusin> aqui llegando de un congelador,
<kamusin> pero bien bien
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-28
<kamusin> buenas arvaro pedro_
<c3959> hola buenas!
<pedro_> hola hola!
<pedro_> como va c3959 kamusin  ?
<kamusin> aqui estamos bien y uds
<pedro_> wendi tb
<njin> Hola Chile hola pedro_
<caravena> Hola njin
<caravena> hola arvaro pedro_  kamusin zeus
<pedro_> hola njin caravena
<pedro_> njin: como estas?
<njin> hola pedro_, todo bien aqui moliendome en una semana de lluvia, Y tu como estas ?
<pedro_> njin: todo bien, con un poco de calor no mas :-P
<sortega> hola a todos
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-29
<c3959> hola buenas!
<caravena> Hola c3959 kamusin pedro_ zeus
<kamusin> hola c3959 caravena
<c3959> hola kamusin caravena, como va?
<kamusin> pedro_, arvaro vallan al ILE Habana
<kamusin> a lunchear un dia, esta cerca del Atakama
<arvaro> kamusin $$??
<kamusin> 3500 el menu mas caro
#ubuntu-cl 2012-11-30
<sortega> hola a todos
<pedro_> arvaro: una que se bajo del circo
<pedro_> lo diej hace rato :-P
<pedro_> habia que encontrar la excusa no mas
<sortega> wenas arvaro c3959 pedro_
<pedro_> holas sortega !
<pedro_> como estai?
<sortega> cagao de calor en el bus y tu como estas?
<arvaro> pedro_ jajaja
<pedro_> haha
<pedro_> en la pega cagado de la risa :-P
<sortega> xD
<arvaro> sortega preparo show???
<kamusin> olas
#ubuntu-cl 2019-11-26
<jp46> hola
